# after smoking cheese procedure.



## tbuhrman67 (Apr 8, 2016)

After I smoke the cheese do i need to let it rest to room temp or do i vacuum seal it right away?


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 10, 2016)

Hello.  Room temp or colder.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

